# Work Endorsement Template



## napalmbright (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am just about ready to submit my Life Partner permit application, and one of the last things I need is the work endorsement letter from my prospective employer.

Does anyone have a template for this? I have no idea what should be included!

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

napalmbright said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just about ready to submit my Life Partner permit application, and one of the last things I need is the work endorsement letter from my prospective employer.
> 
> ...


You need a signed employment contract rather than a letter.


----------



## napalmbright (Jan 7, 2014)

Saartjie said:


> You need a signed employment contract rather than a letter.


Thank you. 
I was looking to include an employment contract as well as an endorsement letter, but am unsure what to include in the latter. I would rather include it than not, to be safe.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie is correct.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

napalmbright said:


> Thank you.
> I was looking to include an employment contract as well as an endorsement letter, but am unsure what to include in the latter. I would rather include it than not, to be safe.


I have applied and received three work endorsements. You do not need a letter.


----------



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

Yes the employment contract is essential, but I also included a letter from my employer for good measure, it can't hurt right?

My template used is below, this was given to me by the immigration firm I went through.

04 October 2013

The Department of Home Affairs
Regional Office Johannesburg
77 Harrison Street
Johannesburg

Dear Sir / Madam

I, the undersigned, <Please insert signatory’s full name> confirm that I am duly authorized to represent <company name> in my capacity as <Please insert signatory’s designation>.

I hereby confirm that <company name> undertakes to ensure the following in respect of 
<insert name>.

1.	To ensure that the passport of <insert name>l is valid for no less than 30 days after the expiry date of her intended stay;

2.	To ensure that <insert name> is employed in the specific position of <insert job title> performing only such job functions as indicated in the relevant job description / role profile provided by us being the specific position for which the permit has been issued; and

3.	To ensure the forthwith departure of <insert name> from South Africa on completion of her duties for our organisation with due regard to the following clause.

This undertaking shall remain valid for as long as <insert name> status remains associated with our organisation. Should <insert name> accept an offer of employment with another juristic employer and subsequently applies to change her status in the Republic of South Africa and be granted such new status, this undertaking shall automatically become void.

Should you have any queries or require any further undertakings, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Yours sincerely



<Please insert signatory’s full name>
<Please insert signatory’s designation>
<insert company name>


----------



## napalmbright (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As an employer, I would NEVER write or sign that. How will you ensure their departure if something goes wrong?

You do not need this letter, however there is no concern for you as an employee.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> As an employer, I would NEVER write or sign that. How will you ensure their departure if something goes wrong?
> 
> You do not need this letter, however there is no concern for you as an employee.


I totally agree Legal Man, an employer should never agree to sign such a letter. The legal implications are too many to count.


----------

